# Apple pourrait-il permettre de upgrader son ancien  iMac avec une puce M1



## Crevettec (22 Novembre 2020)

Ayant un iMac 21.4’’ 4K. Il serait  bien de pouvoir le upgrader avec une puce M1. Ce qui permettrai de garder l’écran, les connectivités et le Disque dur, sans oublier la souris et le clavier. Et de profiter de la puissance de la nouvelle puce.
Point de vue écologique, il n’aurait que l’ancienne carte mère à recycler.

quand pensez-vous?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

Il faudra voir du côté de iFixit quand les iMac M1 seront sortis et disponibles
Tu peux déjà y regarder si c'est facile de changer la carte-mère


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Novembre 2020)

Crevettec a dit:


> Ayant un iMac 21.4’’ 4K. Il serait bien de pouvoir le upgrader avec une puce M1. Ce qui permettrai de garder l’écran, les connectivités et le Disque dur, sans oublier la souris et le clavier. Et de profiter de la puissance de la nouvelle puce.
> Point de vue écologique, il n’aurait que l’ancienne carte mère à recycler.
> 
> quand pensez-vous?


A mon sens, même sans avoir vu les IMac M1 avec leurs démontages, c'est impossible, rien que une carte mère entre un imac 2019 et 2020 est différente et ne sont pas compatibles entre elles, alors passer à une carte qui change complètement, non.

Et selon les rumeurs, les nouveaux imac auront un nouveaux design avec face ID. Pas du tout la même carte mère.

Donc oubli, je suis d'accord que ce serait génial, je serai le premier à acheter ça, mais je doute que ce soit possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Novembre 2020)

C'est quelque chose que j'aimais bien avec les pc windows : on pouvait changer que ce qu'on voulait. Mais finalement, je changeais quasiment tout à chaque fois   

En tout cas, tu pourras toujours garder : souris, clavier et éventuellement l'écran. Certaines personnes ont recyclé leur vieux iMac en écran pour un mac mini ou un macbook. Il faudra faire une petite recherche sur le forum pour avoir plus d'info là dessus.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Novembre 2020)

Le fait d'upgrader comme on le souhaite son Mac, ça existe toujours, mais ça se limite aux Mac pro 2008->2012 et éventuellement le 2019, mais c'est tout. C'est vrai que c'est un avantage de ce côté là pour les pcs windows.

La meilleur option qui a le meilleur des deux reste sûrement le hackintosh.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Donc oubli, je suis d'accord que ce serait génial, je serai le premier à acheter ça, mais je doute que ce soit possible.


Je partage à 100% cet avis, sans même avoir regardé les cartes mères des différentes machines.
Oui ça serait écolo. Mais mauvais pour le business. Donc on ne risque pas de voir ça chez Apple !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Novembre 2020)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, on est d'accord la dessus, ce ne serait pas bon pour la pomme niveau €€€.

Et pour prouver ça: bizarrement, les mac modulaire n'existe plus, comme les Mac pro 2012 ou les Mac book pro unibody. Ou même les Mac mini 2012.

Apple a progressivement tout soudé afin que les upgarde ne soit pas possible.


----------

